# Drinking 48 hours after finishing DNP???



## ron1204 (Aug 20, 2016)

Alright guys so i might get flamed on this but **** it. 
i finished my 25 day DNP cycle on thursday. Took 500mg at around 7 or 8 pm. 
I might be going out tonight for the connor vs. diaz fight to a bar. I know everyone is gonna be drinking. i don't plan on getting faded, maybe like 1 or 2 drinks max per hour. Anyone with good experience that can tell me if this will be too bad to not even do, or if it wouldn't be a huge deal. Also if theres a better choice between hard liquor or beer,  let me know as well.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 20, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Alright guys so i might get flamed on this but **** it.
> i finished my 25 day DNP cycle on thursday. Took 500mg at around 7 or 8 pm.
> I might be going out tonight for the connor vs. diaz fight to a bar. I know everyone is gonna be drinking. i don't plan on getting faded, maybe like 1 or 2 drinks max per hour. Anyone with good experience that can tell me if this will be too bad to not even do, or if it wouldn't be a huge deal. Also if theres a better choice between hard liquor or beer,  let me know as well.



O'Douls.  10 char


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 20, 2016)

I highly doubt they have that. Maybe I'll just have a few light beers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

I wouldnt risk it..just my opinion ..


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 20, 2016)

Any reason you cant just drink club soda? I'm with Bundy - prolly wont kill ye but if yer just off DNP for cutting / fat loss theres no reason to introduce alcohol into the mix.


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 20, 2016)

yea you guys are right, no doubt. I should stick to a club soda or something. I guess it was just horrible timing of me finishing it and the fight being today. 
I will say I barely feel anything of the dnp anymore. I think its almost completely out of my system.


----------



## its what we do (Aug 23, 2016)

I always give it a full week, the dehydration risk far outweighs the joy of a night on the booze..

I dont drink often mind so easy for me to say I plan it.. Plus the alcohol is a sure way to pout back on what you've just busted your balls to lose


----------



## Yaya (Aug 23, 2016)

Ur already on dnp what the fuk sort of problems can alcohol do at this point?.. ur already half dead

 Let jesus decide


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 23, 2016)

its what we do said:


> I always give it a full week, the dehydration risk far outweighs the joy of a night on the booze..
> 
> I dont drink often mind so easy for me to say I plan it.. Plus the alcohol is a sure way to pout back on what you've just busted your balls to lose



Yea I don't drink often either man it just happens that the fight was right after I finished. Anyways I had like 8 pints of beer with maybe 1 pint of water total. A little headache the next day until I ate and drank water but was fine. No weight gain or anything else. 



Yaya said:


> Ur already on dnp what the fuk sort of problems can alcohol do at this point?.. ur already half dead
> 
> Let jesus decide



LMAO


----------



## newbiepump (Dec 27, 2016)

Just drink a 1lt extra , NOT Have to drink THAT much


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 27, 2016)

I wouldn't..  Club soda with a lime in it.  Tell them it's vodka tonic


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol, Yall realize our Boy Ron went out like 4 months ago, right?


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 27, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> Lol, Yall realize our Boy Ron went out like 4 months ago, right?



Hahahaha
Laughing for 10more char


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 27, 2016)

Lmaooooooooooo.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 27, 2016)

Haha Ron, howd it go......???


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 27, 2016)

i had like 10 drinks that night. felt perfect. lol .


----------

